# Building period armour



## A.R.K. (Jul 9, 2003)

Bob,

What is the leather armour for this weekend?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A.R.K. _
> *Bob,
> 
> What is the leather armour for this weekend? *



http://tcon.ca

Its actually more along the lines of gladitorial armour.  As part of the project I'm doing  acrash course in leatherworking to supliment the chainmail work I've already done. (Chainmail taking a while to do a full shirt).  This year is the 'experiment' year, with next year being the 'enter competition' year.  Unlike most 'costumes', I'm aiming for functional as well as 'looks good'.

The chain is a simple European 4-in-1 pattern using 16 gauge galvinized steel wire.  I really want stainless, but the costs a bit prohibitive.

Sadly, the con has a restricted weapons policy, so the gladius has to stay home.   Next year I'm hoping to also have 1 that I made myself, rather than the pewter replica.

I'll post a pic or 2 when I get back from the con, and there will be a photo gallery on my personal site sometime shortly afterwards.





:Note: Thread split off from original.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 9, 2003)

You know...

I found a complete set of instructions online to make a full suit of Samurai Armor.  I was gonna give it a shot... but I  have never tackled anything beyond chainmail, and to be honest it looks like its a bit beyond me...

Just thought I'd mention it for no apparent reason...


----------

